# Jungle Swarms



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i was just reading the lizardmen army book and it says that jungle swarms don't count towards the minimum core requirement for the army, so am i right in saying that you still need the minimum 25% or so of core before adding jungle swarms (i made 2 using some bits form the battalion's cold one sprues)


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes thats right.... basically there are a few armies that have this limitation or ability. It is designed to ensure that nobody turns up with 50000 swarms as their core choice. So you pick your core and check to ensure 25% if all ok then add swarms. (They will still count for all other purposes however for total points etc)


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

ok, cool thanks for that  is it worth taking some swarms, i've heard people debating for and against. i think i might take them in my next game anyway just to see how it turns out


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

no, swarms are usually garbage.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a fan of Jungle Swarms either though I don't mind the Tomb Swarms of the Tomb Kings as warmachine distractions. But like anything if played right they can quite useful.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

also note.

Page 134 BRB, An army must always include at least three units in addition to any lords or heroes.

jungle swarms do not count as 1 of the 3 units you need aswell.


----------

